# Classical Resources



## BartokBela (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I found an interesting subreddit. Some of you might already know it, or it might have been mentioned on the forum before. Nonetheless, I find it very informative, for both classical "newbies" and veterans.

I'm not sure of this is the right section to post this, as it's not really a discussion. I just wanted to share this with all of you.

Have a nice day,

BB


----------

